# Ein Account auf 2 rechnern



## Shagya (31. Januar 2007)

Hi leutz, ich teile mir zur zeit mit meinem freund einen account. Wir haben einen rechner, nur spielt er gerne und oft andere spiele, und nu hab ich mich gefragt, ob das ginge, das spiel auf einem 2.rechner nochmal zu installieren (ohne es neu kaufen zu müssen) und wenn er grad ne speilt, das ich dann von meinem rechner aus auf den gleichen account zugreifen kann. ginge das?


----------



## beben3 (31. Januar 2007)

klar geht das..ich hab meine WoW Version auf 3 PCs verteilt und spiele mal hier mal da.
Du musst einfach nur das WoW Verzeichnis auf DVD brennen oder auf eine externe HDD überspielen und kannst direkt spielen ! Brauchst nicht neu zu installieren !!! Einfach Drag&Drop auf ne andere Platte/PC.


----------



## ZAM (31. Januar 2007)

Shagya schrieb:


> Hi leutz, ich teile mir zur zeit mit meinem freund einen account. Wir haben einen rechner, nur spielt er gerne und oft andere spiele, und nu hab ich mich gefragt, ob das ginge, das spiel auf einem 2.rechner nochmal zu installieren (ohne es neu kaufen zu müssen) und wenn er grad ne speilt, das ich dann von meinem rechner aus auf den gleichen account zugreifen kann. ginge das?



Das geht natürlich. Die WoW-Accounts sind nicht an den Rechner bzw. an den Client gebunden. 
Aber pssssst - blizzard mag Account-Sharing nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shagya (31. Januar 2007)

ZAM schrieb:


> Das geht natürlich. Die WoW-Accounts sind nicht an den Rechner bzw. an den Client gebunden.
> Aber pssssst - blizzard mag Account-Sharing nicht.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




das solln die mir selber sagen^^ aber find ich toll das das geht *losrennt und nen passenden pc kauft*
So muss ich mich ne immer langweilen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carcharoth (31. Januar 2007)

Shagya schrieb:


> das solln die mir selber sagen^^



Die sagen dir das aber nur einmal, und das tut ordentlich weh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TaZz (31. Januar 2007)

> Das geht natürlich. Die WoW-Accounts sind nicht an den Rechner bzw. an den Client gebunden.
> Aber pssssst - blizzard mag Account-Sharing nicht.



Was hat das mit Account Sharing zu tuhen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carcharoth (31. Januar 2007)

.:TaZz:. schrieb:


> Was hat das mit Account Sharing zu tuhen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



2 Menschen. 1 Account. Sharing.


----------



## Shagya (1. Februar 2007)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> 2 Menschen. 1 Account. Sharing.




brüderlich geteilt, schwesterlich beschissen^^

wenn das ginge meine 3 chars auf nen neuen account zu transferieren wär ich natürlichglücklicher, dann könnt ihc meine eigente tastaturbelegung machen^^   und cih könnte spieln wann ich will. aber is nunmal nich so. und die sollen froh sein, ohne mich hätten die schon lange einen wow spieler weniger (mein schatzl) und einen herr der ringe spieler mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carcharoth (1. Februar 2007)

Shagya schrieb:


> wenn das ginge meine 3 chars auf nen neuen account zu transferieren wär ich natürlichglücklicher,


Geht. Sofern beide Accounts dieselbe Adresse haben



> dann könnt ihc meine eigente tastaturbelegung machen^^


Auch das geht problemlos



> und cih könnte spieln wann ich will.


das wird schon schwieriger ^^


----------



## Bl1nd (1. Februar 2007)

ZAM schrieb:


> Das geht natürlich. Die WoW-Accounts sind nicht an den Rechner bzw. an den Client gebunden.
> Aber pssssst - blizzard mag Account-Sharing nicht.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Heiliger Meister, lass uns von deinen Weisheiten unseren Hunger stillen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ZAM an die Macht!


----------



## Shagya (2. Februar 2007)

Bitte sag mir doch was du mit diesem coment ausdrücken möchtets @ Bl1nd...elfen sind da ncih so im mitdenken


Und wie beide accounts selbe adresse? Sry ich habs ne so mit technischem verständniss^^
Außerdem is es noch soooo früh am *morgääähn*


----------



## Carcharoth (2. Februar 2007)

Shagya schrieb:


> Und wie beide accounts selbe adresse? Sry ich habs ne so mit technischem verständniss^^
> Außerdem is es noch soooo früh am *morgääähn*



Account 1
Max Mustermann
Musterweg 42
13337 Musterhausen

Account 2
Manuel Mustermann
Musterweg 42
13337 Musterhausen


*Achtung*
Bin nicht sicher, ob der Name auch derselbe sein muss oder ob der unterschiedlich sein kann, aber die Adresse muss auf jeden fall dieselbe sein.


----------



## Roran (2. Februar 2007)

Shagya schrieb:


> Hi leutz, ich teile mir zur zeit mit meinem freund einen account. Wir haben einen rechner, nur spielt er gerne und oft andere spiele, und nu hab ich mich gefragt, ob das ginge, das spiel auf einem 2.rechner nochmal zu installieren (ohne es neu kaufen zu müssen) und wenn er grad ne speilt, das ich dann von meinem rechner aus auf den gleichen account zugreifen kann. ginge das?


Das geht,
ist aber laut Blizzard verboten,
das es ein Account Sharing ist.
Und daher Illegal ist.

Eure Variante hat aber den Nachteil, das Ihr beide nie zusammen Online gehen könnt immer nur einer nach dem anderen.


----------



## TaZz (3. Februar 2007)

Aber sie wohnen doch zusammen also es wird ja nicht mit Fremden Leuten geteilt....würde das nicht die Regel umgehen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tyrbal (7. Februar 2007)

Sicher geht das, ich hab früher Dark Age of Camelot mit 2 PCs und 4 Accounts teilweise gespielt


----------



## Roran (8. Februar 2007)

.:TaZz:. schrieb:


> Aber sie wohnen doch zusammen also es wird ja nicht mit Fremden Leuten geteilt....würde das nicht die Regel umgehen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Laut Blizzard,
NEIN.

Denn bei Blizzard steht zu lesen.
Kann ich meinen Account verleihen, während ich eine Pause mache?  
*
Kann ich meinen Account verleihen, während ich eine Pause mache?*

Accounts können nicht an andere Spieler weitergegeben werden. Auch nicht für eine begrenzte Zeit. Falls eine andere Person Zugang zu Ihrem Account hatte, können wir Ihnen unter Umständen keine Hilfe für den Fall anbieten, dass Ihr Account geschädigt oder zerstört wurde.


Dürfen mein Freund und ich mit demselben Account spielen?
*Dürfen mein Freund und ich mit demselben Account spielen?*

So genanntes „Account-Sharing“ also das Teilen eines Accounts verstößt gegen unsere Nutzungsbestimmungen. Sollten die Login Daten eines Accounts freiwillig an andere Spieler weitergegeben werden, ist der Account Besitzer für den eventuellen Verlust von Gegenständen, Charakteren und/oder Gold selbst verantwortlich. Im Falle eines geschädigten oder gestohlenen Accounts, auf den mehrere Personen Zugriff hatten, kann es sein, dass wir keine Wiederherstellung der Charaktere oder Gegenstände anbieten können.

Verstöße gegen unsere Nutzungsbestimmungen zum Thema Account-Sharing können zu einer permanenten Schließung des Accounts führen.

Dieses ist bei Blizzard hier nach zu lesen!

Blizzard


----------



## Shagya (8. Februar 2007)

Hm, wir  haben ja einen account auf einem rechner.... und das spiel gehört uns beiden...die normal version hat mein freund gekauft, TBC ich...und wir haben beide unse chars auf dem  einen account...ich will ja eigentlich nur nen 2. PC das ich spielen kann wenn er an seinem rechner is, aber grade was andres macht^^
mehr will ich ganich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seren (8. Februar 2007)

Es ist völlig egal wer was gekauft hat oder auf wie vielen Rechnern du das Spiel installierst.
Sobald mehr als eine Person den Account nutzen, ist das verboten.

Selbst wenn jemand ohne Arme daneben sitzt und dir sagt was du klicken sollst ist das verboten. Lasst euch nicht erwischen, Blizzard ist in der Hinsicht ziemlich empfindlich weil es ihnen direkt Käufer "abwirbt"...

Es ist aber nicht verboten WoW auf mehreren Rechnern zu installieren.


----------



## kanly (18. Februar 2007)

Tyrbal schrieb:


> Sicher geht das, ich hab früher Dark Age of Camelot mit 2 PCs und 4 Accounts teilweise gespielt


 oh ja ml 7.10 farmen mit 3 leuten und 12 acc ^^ war irgendwie stressig aber wie sonst an den umhang kommen in mehrfacher ausführung


----------

